# Swype



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

stupid question... but why is swype different on a 2init rom?? its black and blue and then on regular or other roms its just grey ... so ya can someone answer that


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

Newer version of Swype


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

newer/beta version


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

no because if it was newer version wouldnt stay? and not change between roms?


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

with the 2nd init roms... regular swype doesn't work really well... 
so you can install the beta version... and it works alot better and looks a lot different


----------

